

Ask HN: Who designed your logo? - tzury

Been so disappointed by results of 99designs I wonder if YC's companies are sharing contact details of some talented logo designers.<p>Thanks in advance for sharing.
======
sebg
Hi Tzury, looking forward to see what people wrote. One way I have done it in
the past is to reach out to companies who designs/logos I like to ask them
personally. I've asked people like Patio11 and others and all have been super
helpful and patient with all my questions. Good luck!

~~~
tzury
thanks, will do so.

the world would be a better place, if like for photographers and writers, a
logo designer would have been getting a credit line at /about or such.

------
tzury
if anyone ever need, <http://www.logoturn.com/> is a great place to start,
<http://www.dribbble.com> as well.

<http://www.crowdspring.com/> seems quite similar to 99designs

------
krausejj
You have to give 99 Designs very clear guidelines and a lot of feedback to get
a good result. You may want to call or email your contact person there and
tell them you were dissatisfied - they may be able to help.

Also, did you "guarantee" your contest (commit to choosing a winner)? I got
3-4x as many entries after I did that.

------
illdave
I've found great logo designers by looking through <http://www.dribbble.com>
and getting in touch with designers whose logo work I like.

~~~
tzury
Is that where you found logo designers for typecast and hackerbuddy?

~~~
illdave
Actually no, I've got some other logos designed for other projects from
Dribbble designers, but not Typecast or Hackerbuddy (those sites actually
don't really have proper logos..at least, not the first versions of them)

------
hansy
I'm in the same boat.

Someone told me about <http://www.crowdspring.com/>

but I've never used it. Might be worth a shot?

------
jhacks
You can always use something like Illustrator or Inkscrape to design something
yourself?

I guess you have to be relatively artistic for that.

------
niico
If anyone needs a logo design, shoot me an email. I've been doing that for a
while. (See my portfolio in my profile)

------
timmm
<http://www.matchandkerosene.com/>

------
wavephorm
I sketched my logo with a pen and paper, then coded it up as an HTML5 canvas
drawing.

~~~
glimcat
Similar here - lots of sketching followed by Inkscape.

